# Is Capture NX2 superior for Nikon/NEF?



## camera obscura (Nov 7, 2010)

Downloaded the trial and I quite like NX2. I was reading NX2 reviews on Amazon and came across this...



> It is essential for any serious Nikon RAW shooter for it's native conversion and control performance. There is simply no comparison between NX2 and ACR. Even with Nikon profiles installed in LR or PS RAW Converter, you only get about 10% of the quality NX2 provides. Also, you can post-process D-Lighting, WB, Exposure Compensation, check focus points, and change camera Picture Control (even create your own on the fly.) NX2 just processes NEFs much, much better than Adobe.


It seems like a valid point. I was just wondering how TRUE it is. I mean "10% of the quality?"

You can read the whole review here.


----------



## Light Artisan (Nov 7, 2010)

I've heard images are less noisy as well, I just can't adjust to the interface.


----------



## 1994 (Nov 17, 2010)

I personally have not noticed any difference, that is, zooming to 100% and comparing pixels


----------



## 1994 (Nov 17, 2010)

Adobe does pretty much everything NX2 does (With Nik Plug-ins), just better, albeit more expensive


----------



## ann (Nov 17, 2010)

The images will look different, Capture is using Nikon's numbers , Adobe has back engineered.  

You can test 4-6 different programs and the results will be different, close but different.

One feature of Capture that is terrific, U-point controls.  It is a bit slow but is also cheaper that PS


----------



## myfotoguy (Nov 24, 2010)

I think saying you nly get 10% of the quality is a little extrme. What you get is differnt, and NX2 ives you the ability to choose a different picture control (which can be handy on occassion). But, as was said, it is usually just a different rendition. 

If you like the Nikon processing, then likley NX2 will give you the best results. Other programs just look different in their result (some better than others).


----------



## KmH (Nov 24, 2010)

Yep just different. Saying "you only get about 10% of the quality NX2 provides", is just unadulterated boy cow feces (bullsh!t)!


----------



## 1994 (Dec 2, 2010)

myfotoguy said:


> I think saying you nly get 10% of the quality is a little extrme. What you get is differnt, and NX2 ives you the ability to choose a different picture control (which can be handy on occassion). But, as was said, it is usually just a different rendition.
> 
> If you like the Nikon processing, then likley NX2 will give you the best results. Other programs just look different in their result (some better than others).



You can also change picture controls using the camera calibration feature in ACR or Lightroom though.

I have compared it to Capture NX2 and the results turn out to be the same, even when zoomed to 100%.


----------

